# USPS Postpones Ban On Vape Mail For Now



## fbb1964 (1/5/21)

https://www.vapingpost.com/2021/04/29/report-usps-postpones-ban-on-vape-mail-for-now/

*USPS Postpones Ban On Vape Mail For Now*
The United States Postal Service is holding back policy, per another trade news report.

By
Michael McGrady
-
April 29, 2021
0






*U.S. Postal Service announced that it is delaying a ban on mail and parcels and mail covering vape products.*
WASHINGTON — In an exclusive to _Marijuana Business Daily_, a spokesperson for the United States Post Service said that a ban on sending vape products in the mail needs “more time to review how to implement the changes ordered by Congress.”

The ban was supposed to take effect Monday and apply to all vaping companies, including those shipping products without nicotine.

“Despite our best efforts, in order to ensure thorough and thoughtful consideration of the complex issues and voluminous comments by industry, individual, and governmental stakeholders, the Postal Service is unable to publish a final rule by today’s target date,” said David P. Coleman, a USPS spokesperson, in an email to _Marijuana Business Daily_.

Mr. Coleman said that his agency would “finalize the rule “as soon as possible.'” “Mailers should be prepared for implementation upon publication anytime,” Coleman said.

According to the same report, the Postal Service said that businesses making vape components to be “ready for new prohibitions on mailing their products.”

Private parcel carriers like FedEx and UPS said that they will enforce the Postal Service directive not to ship vaping products, notes the report.

The Preventing Online Sales of E-Cigarettes to Children Act of 2020 (PACT Act of 2020) revised a previous law, meaning that the 2010 PACT Act which bans “direct sales of cigarettes to consumers through the mail.” The PACT Act of 2020 was passed in a Trump-supported COVID-19 relief bill.

The United States Postal Service also published temporary guidance in the national _Federal Register_ and further notified vape component manufacturers that the new prohibitions on the mailing of products are imminent.

The PACT Act also prevents cigarettes, smokeless tobacco products, and roll-your-own from being shipped through the public postal system regulated by USPS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------

